
John Baez: Green Mathematics - rsaarelm
http://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2011/03/04/network-theory-part-1/
======
pygy_
Nobody gives a damn, but I'm immensely happy to see this man turn to my field,
if only for this kind of post:
[http://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/rnyi-
entropy-...](http://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/rnyi-entropy-and-
free-energy/)

The ongoing series on information geometry also looks excellent.

------
iwwr
Speaking of the marriage between mathematics and biology. Is there an online
repository or books of 'recipes' for fractal models of real plants or
landscape features? There are things like fern fractals, plant-building
grammars or random fractal landscapes, but as of yet no systematic attempt to
(publicly?) describe natural features through procedural means.

~~~
bronson
A great, if dated, start is The Algorithmic Beauty of Plants. PDF at
<http://algorithmicbotany.org/papers/#abop>

~~~
pygy_
Please forgive my fat iThumb.

------
lindbergh
This is a great idea. I hope applied mathematics in the 21st century will
leave purely quantitative fields like physics and engineering, to reach more
quantitative ones, for example finance and economy (already done), biology,
ecology, and perhaps social sciences like anthropology.

------
wheels
Perhaps the "Joan Baez" should be removed from the title. I clicked thinking
it was a folk singer talking about politicized mathematics.

~~~
srean
You know they are cousins right ? That you happened to have an incorrect
impression is not a reason enough that a blog post should not be correctly
attributed. By the way you share your name with the spokesperson of the Dow
chemical company...

